# Royal Masonic School - Oct 12



## vmlopes (Oct 2, 2012)

> The Royal Masonic School for Boys was an independent school for boys in England.
> 
> From 1798 charities were set up for clothing and educating sons of needy Freemasons. They originally provided education by sending them to schools near to their homes. A specific masonic boys' school was set up at Wood Green in North London in 1857 following amalgamation of the charities in 1852.
> 
> A new school was built in Bushey, Hertfordshire in 1903 and a Junior School was added on the other side of The Avenue in 1929. By 1939 there were 800 boys at the school. Following a decline in pupil numbers the junior school closed in 1970; the site is now occupied by Bushey Academy. Numbers continued to fall, and the senior school closed in 1977. For a time, the buildings housed the United States International University (Europe). Both schools were commonly used for films (such as Monty Python's The Meaning of Life, Lucky Jim (twice), Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade and numerous TV shows) from the 1950s until recently. They have now been redeveloped as luxury housing.



Visited on a solo, still lots to see and work seems to have stopped on the conversion.........word of caution stay out of the buildings with new windows in 




UE Masonic School by ajj_photography, on Flickr




UE Masonic School by ajj_photography, on Flickr




UE Masonic School by ajj_photography, on Flickr




UE Masonic School by ajj_photography, on Flickr




UE Masonic School by ajj_photography, on Flickr




UE Masonic School by ajj_photography, on Flickr




UE Masonic School by ajj_photography, on Flickr


----------



## Paul Hurley (Oct 2, 2012)

Awesome pictures Keep up the good work


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 2, 2012)

So, part of the building is already converted and occupied, but work has halted on the rest? Hope that's not a bad sign.


----------



## vmlopes (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh yeah a big chunk has been converted at the front and sold, but I saw no evidence of builders or machines etc...on my visit


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice pictures ,nice place ,thanks for posting.


----------



## birdinanaviary (Oct 2, 2012)

ive been trying to instigate a road trip here for about a month waaaaaaaa!!!

beautiful stuff! thanks fr sharing!


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 2, 2012)

*Very nicely done, crackin pics...*


----------



## vmlopes (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the comments fellas...........couple more from here




UE Masonic School by ajj_photography, on Flickr




UE Masonic School by ajj_photography, on Flickr




UE Masonic School by ajj_photography, on Flickr


----------



## night crawler (Oct 2, 2012)

Awesome photo's


----------



## darbians (Oct 2, 2012)

Good work I like the wonky frame shot. Why they pulled up the floor is beyond me! Good to see the chair is where I left it


----------



## sploradora (Oct 3, 2012)

wow this place is just gorgeous, beautiful pics, would love a mission in there, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 3, 2012)

REally FAB shots you got here, I loved the minature of the place spent ages flying my camera around it as i videoed to make it look like i was in a helicopter, doing the noises and everything haha


----------



## darbians (Oct 3, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> I loved the minature of the place spent ages flying my camera around it as i videoed to make it look like i was in a helicopter, doing the noises and everything haha





So wish I stayed with you while you done that. It would of been a great first impression!!


----------



## Pen15 (Oct 3, 2012)

Very well taken set of images, thanks for sharing


----------

